# Martha, Arthur, Mary and Max



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Daisy arrived sometime ago after she had been found in a cardboard box with 6 newborn kittens - the box was about to be thrown into a crusher but thankfully the person realised in time and brought them to me.

Two kittens, Midas and Romeo have now left for their new life but Daisy and the remaining four are looking for their homes. All are fine with other cats - Daisy just wants to get away from her kittens now. She's only young herself and has had enough of being mom. Every single one are loving and friendly. Daisy is a gorgeous girl and deserves the chance to be a young cat instead of a mom at such a young age.

First photo is Daisy with all her kittens, then you have Martha, Mary and the two boys Arthur and Max.
I would like these to go in pairs, Martha and one of the boys and Mary and one of the boys


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Ohhh what little cuties! :001_wub:

I wish I could take them off your hands but it's just not possible for us right now. Hopefully one day


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh my... They are gorgeous and I was really looking for a tortie / calico while I kitten hunting. I really can't take another one on right now Fingers would really not appreciate another new cat. Plus not sure how to get a cat from Wolverhampton to Kent.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Finfendy said:


> Oh my... They are gorgeous and I was really looking for a tortie / calico while I kitten hunting. I really can't take another one on right now Fingers would really not appreciate another new cat. Plus not sure how to get a cat from Wolverhampton to Kent.


I can easily organise transport through my many rescue friends  Martha and Mary are long haired and gorgeous


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautiful babies and mummy of course :thumbsup:
A friend of mine was interested in a tortie /calico kitten as a friend for the tortie 1 year old she already has. I can ask her if she is still on the look out if your kitten is still looking for a home?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Beautiful babies and mummy of course :thumbsup:
> A friend of mine was interested in a tortie /calico kitten as a friend for the tortie 1 year old she already has. I can ask her if she is still on the look out if your kitten is still looking for a home?


They are still available but I want to rehome each of the torties with one of their black brothers x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

cats galore said:


> They are still available but I want to rehome each of the torties with one of their black brothers x


OK hun fully understand. I think my friend was only looking for one. 
These cats are so cute I'm sure they will be snapped up very quickly xx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh my is Mary ever gorgeous! I love her markings. I hope someone comes along to give them the homes they all deserve.


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

I am seriously considering if I could take on another 2!! A tortie and a black would be my ideal.. Although I really thinking it wouldn't be fair on my oldest one having 3 kittens running around.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

That first tortie is stunning! 

The black boys look identical and if I wasn't already at my limit i'd want both boys.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Mary and Max have now been reserved and will be leaving to start their new lives together on Tuesday. 

Martha and Arthur are still looking for their forever home together. Martha is the torti in the first photo and Arthur is a black kitten x


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Martha is so unique i'm surprised she's not been snapped up, I know they're all cats and they're all beautiful and all deserving of homes but we've seen how blacks and black & whites get left so lots do not work that way.

I have seen a lot of cats in my time and I've never seen anything remotely like her.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Polski said:


> Martha is so unique i'm surprised she's not been snapped up, I know they're all cats and they're all beautiful and all deserving of homes but we've seen how blacks and black & whites get left so lots do not work that way.
> 
> I have seen a lot of cats in my time and I've never seen anything remotely like her.


I agree Polski. I've never seen anything like her before. She was born almost black and then her colour started changing and just got lighter and lighter. I love the ginger stripes that run through her fur


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Can you get some more pictures of her...pretty please


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

Martha and Arthur are beautiful, how old are they now? agree with Polski more piccies needed


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Pandorawarlord said:


> Martha and Arthur are beautiful, how old are they now? agree with Polski more piccies needed


Here you go, another photo of Martha and one of Arthur
They are 16 weeks old now x


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you...both are beautiful (I do adore black kitties) 

I hope someone comes forward for them soon.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

beautiful babies, wish the dimensions here were more settled as I would love to have them both.

Polski 
you would like my house as since 2000 every cat that I have given a home to has been black and all but 2 have been mutilated black pedigree persians


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Pandorawarlord said:


> mutilated black pedigree persians


?? Dare I ask?

I think my love of black cats comes down to them being the under dog (cat) The ones most likely to be left but I have to say what they lack in colour they more than make up for in personality. I've been around all sorts of cats all my life but blacks are something else...its like they know they have to try that bit harder...or maybe its the way I am with them that makes them that way


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

I also think black's seem to try harder to win you over.


----------

